# Stud contact electrification on model railways



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Feb 21, 2011

Hi there:

I would like to set up a stud contact rail layout in O Gauge to run 3 rail locos on 2 rail stud track to eliminate the ugly centre rail.

Is there any O Gauge stud track and loco sliders for Lionel or K Line engines commercially available?

Is anyone using Gauge 1 stud contact track ?

Thank you

Norman




Stud contact electrification on model railways

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stud_contact_electrification_on_model_railways


Stud contact electrification on model railways From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
[edit] Stud Contact Electrification for Model Railways Stud contact is a system of electrication for model railways. It was popular in the days before the widespread use of plastics since it permits the use of metal sleepers or track bases and does not require an insulated section to be inserted in each wheelset.
The system is a modication of the third rail electrification system designed for use on systems where an actual third rail would be unprototypical. Studs are laid at regular intervals, generally down the centre of the track. They are connected electrically and insulated from the running track. A flat ski collector under the loco that is always contact with at least one stud acts as the collector. Because the collector acts on a small area, the stud, the action of the collector is to clean the stud. This ensures the system has good electrical contact. This means the system works well even on track covered in oil, sand and the general detritus of a garden railway.
While the system was generally confined to the larger gauges (O and above) the Märklin company has for many years used a version of the system (known as the Märklin system) for their HO gauge range.
Peco [1] Products make studding for their 00/H0 track range. Part nos SL-17 for track and SL-18 for turnouts
Modern use of the system is largely restricted to garden railways where it has the advantage of being compatible with unmodified live steam locomotives. (While it is possible to insulate model live steam locomotives, it is difficult and trouble prone especially where the model is likely to come into contact with water.)

*Reference*
[*]Stud Contact Electrification by Ernest F Carter. Percival Marshall published 1949[/list]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man there is an outdated reference in the Wiki... the reference is from 1949... "modern use"? Modern 60 years ago apparently. 

Modern use largely restricted to garden railways, wow, have never seen this before... 

All antique data aside, I would think it would a lot easier on an indoor railway as Norman asks, find some kind of mass produced stud you could drive down between the ties... I always liked how the studs came up from below the rails when there was a switch or crossing.. very clever... 

You will probably have to make your own "skis" maybe out of brass, and then make the suspension system. 

Could be fun. Is there any gauge 1 "Stud" track? 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Doesn't Gargraves make stainless steel three rail track? I believe the center rail is black. Would that be objectionable to you?


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Commercially available stud track in O gauge? Short answer: No! 

Commercially available sliders for O gauge locomotives? Again, short answer: No!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yon power pickup method is archaic methinks! 

The other method used big time back in the days when men wore suits for everything was the outside third rail. 

Seriously, pick up some old (1930s-1950s) UK railway publications for the stud method, it is all there. As far as wipers, tinplate stuff from Europe still uses it to some extent?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Norman 

The closest I have seen in "recent times" [5 years ago] was an installation at the Hagerstown [MD] club Christmas display. They used Atlas code 172 2-rail O flex track for the layout. They purchased a bunch of code 80 N scale track [or code 70 HO track], cut it lengthwise so that they had a single rail on a strip of 'half' ties. They pulled most of the half ties off and glued one HO/N tie about every six [6] O ties in the center to hold the smaller rail as the center power rail. Pained everything rail brown. The center rail literally disappeared. I did not even notice it was there until a club member pointed it out. 

V/r


----------

